# Your Thoughts on My Riding and My Horse Herself!



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well this is a horsemanship pic of me and my horse!! The helmet is cause its 4-h!! usually i wear a white hat!!

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/livelaughlove70/goodpleasurepic.jpg

This is a Confermation pic of Slipper! not great but you can see her convo and coloring!!and her tail is really short cause it is the fall and show season just ended!! its usually longer i swear!!! lol

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/livelaughlove70/DSC01392.jpg

This is my favorite pic of me and slipper!!! I love it!! i had it taken down at Pinto Congress right after i won my first congress championship!!Thoughts?

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/livelaughlove70/CCF11132007_00000.jpg

Sooo whats your thought?? Constructive critisisum welcome!!  [/url]


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't ride western, so I really can't say anything on your riding.
But your horse - she has really nice conformation (from what I can tell - I just scimmed through the picture). Very pretty tail!


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

As Cheval, I don't do any western, so I can't offer any critique, but your heels are down . 

And from what I can tell, she seems to have nice confo, but i've never been good at that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty horse! 

Nice tail!


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

she is gorgeous you keep her really clean. I used to have a grey mare and it was really hard lol. I'm not a western rider but you look good.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never seen a Western Pleasure rider wearing a helmet. :wink: 

Your toes look a little bit too far outward. But otherwise you loook great. You have wonderful posture and seat position. 

Slipper looks a little high in the rump but she is beautiful!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> I've never seen a Western Pleasure rider wearing a helmet. :wink:
> 
> Your toes look a little bit too far outward. But otherwise you loook great. You have wonderful posture and seat position.
> 
> Slipper looks a little high in the rump but she is beautiful!


The only reason im wearing a helmet is because i'm at a 4-h show and they have a stupid helmet rule!! it says that in the caption and that pic isn't in western pleasure its horsemanship, also in the caption! and slipper is only 3 in that pic, so shes not done growing yet!! thats why shes high in the hip!!but thank you and ill work on my toes!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> The only reason im wearing a helmet is because i'm at a 4-h show and they have a stupid helmet rule!!


I know, I hate that rule. It's not a requirement in all states though. I know North Carolina doesn't require them because the last regonal 4-H championship did not require helmets. It was held in NC. Whereabouts do you compete? I show in Virginia and North Carolina.



PaintsandPintos70 said:


> but thank you and ill work on my toes!!


Yea, it was kind of a fad to show with your legs far from the horse to demonstrate how little input the horse requires from the rider, but it's since become a pretty neutral issue. I find most judges like my feet a little closer to the horse, though. Maybe relax your torso a bit (without slouching of course). Otherwise, keep doing what you're doing. If you won Pinto Congress you can't have that many problems.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> The only reason im wearing a helmet is because i'm at a 4-h show and they have a stupid helmet rule!!


The way I look at it...Better to be safter than sorry


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> BluMagic said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen a Western Pleasure rider wearing a helmet. :wink:
> ...


sorry I DID read the caption but I just put Western Pleasure. No biggee. She just looks very rounded and a little high in the hindquarters, to me.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

and maybe its just me, idk :wink:


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well she is absolutley Gorgeous!!! Sry i dont know much about western riding but i think you look great!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

tim said:


> PaintsandPintos70 said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason im wearing a helmet is because i'm at a 4-h show and they have a stupid helmet rule!!
> ...


i dont consider it a fad!! i think of it as i am in a bad habit of it from being not so blessed with lazy horses and having to use ALOT of leg!! lol


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

whats everybodys thoughts on the last pic??? and my show outfits??? like how they match my horse and stuff???


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Fabulous!!! lol


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> i dont consider it a fad!! i think of it as i am in a bad habit of it from being not so blessed with lazy horses and having to use ALOT of leg!! lol


So... you agree with me? I mean, I still see it as a fad from watching a lot of aqha showing over the last few years. Around 2005 you see a lot of it. But you say you use your legs a lot so I think you're agreeing with me... :?:


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

i don't know!! All i know is that its something i need to work on!!

anyone else have thoughts??? on anything!! Please critique!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Horsemanship photo - 1. Have a look at your left hand, see how it is angled down a little - you need to try to pick your hand up more from the wrist, not in height (like you are holding an ice cream cone and trying not to drop the yummy bit off the top.). Imagine that there is a board sitting under your arm and hand and you are resting on it. Very subtle change but you will love the difference in the overall appearence. 2. have a look at the direction that you head is aimed - to me this is obvious that you were having a little look around to see if you were being watched but try to be very self concious of what it does to your shoulders, see how you are a little twisted at the top, just food for thought.

Congress photo - this is a lovely photo, LOVE the blue - it is the colour of a winner! :lol: 

(see i am not out to get you................)


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> Horsemanship photo - 1. Have a look at your left hand, see how it is angled down a little - you need to try to pick your hand up more from the wrist, not in height (like you are holding an ice cream cone and trying not to drop the yummy bit off the top.). Imagine that there is a board sitting under your arm and hand and you are resting on it. Very subtle change but you will love the difference in the overall appearence. 2. have a look at the direction that you head is aimed - to me this is obvious that you were having a little look around to see if you were being watched but try to be very self concious of what it does to your shoulders, see how you are a little twisted at the top, just food for thought.
> 
> Congress photo - this is a lovely photo, LOVE the blue - it is the colour of a winner! :lol:
> 
> (see i am not out to get you................)


Thanks for the input!!  I will work on those things!! yes i was looking at the judge!! we had just been asked to line up in the center!! and my left hand has been nagged by my parents all summer and i think i pinally curred it!! I have been on a IEA team all winter and it has helped my horsemanship ALOT!!!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > Horsemanship photo - 1. Have a look at your left hand, see how it is angled down a little - you need to try to pick your hand up more from the wrist, not in height (like you are holding an ice cream cone and trying not to drop the yummy bit off the top.). Imagine that there is a board sitting under your arm and hand and you are resting on it. Very subtle change but you will love the difference in the overall appearence. 2. have a look at the direction that you head is aimed - to me this is obvious that you were having a little look around to see if you were being watched but try to be very self concious of what it does to your shoulders, see how you are a little twisted at the top, just food for thought.
> ...


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it's great your 4-h requires helmets in Western! Ours doesn't, but many kids do. If you want your Helmet to match, why not get a white or red slinky cover?


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thoreau said:


> I think it's great your 4-h requires helmets in Western! Ours doesn't, but many kids do. If you want your Helmet to match, why not get a white or red slinky cover?


because i dont mind that it doesnt match and i think that covers look stupid personally and i just hate wearing helmets and think it is stupid! I am a western rider and we dont like wearing helmets!! I think they look stupid and i dont think that i need one!


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

> because i dont mind that it doesnt match and i think that covers look stupid personally and i just hate wearing helmets and think it is stupid! I am a western rider and we dont like wearing helmets!! I think they look stupid and i dont think that i need one!



That's the exact thinking that got a friend of mine killed. Her and her horse were barrel racing, her horse stumbled,fell on top of her, and she hit her head on the arena fence. She wouldn't had died if she had been wearing a helmet.

You need to analyze your "hate" for wearing helmets. Is it just because the pros don't use them? You feel they look stupid? That they don't do anything? Feel cowboys don't need helmets because they're tough?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Thoreau said:


> > because i dont mind that it doesnt match and i think that covers look stupid personally and i just hate wearing helmets and think it is stupid! I am a western rider and we dont like wearing helmets!! I think they look stupid and i dont think that i need one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a whole other thread about the helmet issue. It is not critique on Brandy's riding or horse so should probably be posted in the appropriate thread. :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would have to say your toes are pointed out, point them towards your horse's nose. Also you seem to be pulling your shoulders back just a dash too far. Try sitting in a little bit more natural position. And your horse's head needs to be a little bit lower.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I would have to say your toes are pointed out, point them towards your horse's nose. Also you seem to be pulling your shoulders back just a dash too far. Try sitting in a little bit more natural position. And your horse's head needs to be a little bit lower.


Her horses head is PERFECT as per the rule book. If it was lower her poll would be below her whither and she would be disqualified :shock:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thus why I said BIT! Not a lot lower a *bit.*


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Thus why I said BIT! Not a lot lower a *bit.*


I have worked very hard to get her head set parfect and she almost never moves it from that position except when we do barrels! I would hope it is pretty darn good since i have been told she has a great headset by legends!! No offense but i am NOT changing that!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Photo 1: smile 

Your outfits and tack are awesome. I love the red!
The portrait shot is beautiful!!!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

Your horse is gorgeous! I love her coloring. I don't ride western, so i can't really say too much about your position, but it looks lovely!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I'm saying in that picture, considering I have NO EVIDENCE of her headset in a show other than that picture, but IN THAT PICTURE it seems a *TEENSY-WEENSY* bit too high.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, another English rider here. But I'll comment on the 2 very minor things that I noticed (both from photo #1).

It looks like you're tilting your head slightly upward. Although, you mentioned that you were just called to line up and were probably just about to look off to where you were going. But just in this one snapshot of time, it's not exactly right. We're always told that the visor of our helmets should be flat...not angled up or down at all. And yours looks angled up a tad. 

And secondly, okay this will be hard to describe because I don't know the correct terminology. But the strap that you use to tighten the cinch (billet strap?) is just flapping around in the breeze. Are you supposed to tuck it into that little slot just below your left hand? I can imagine at faster gaits that strap really goes flying and might even flop over onto your leg and ruin your pretty red straight shoulder-hip-heel line!!  

I love both outfits and your girl is gorgeous!! How do you keep her tail so white?? My Paint's body stays white, but his tail is always kind of yellowish...


----------



## thebeastss (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmm, another engy rider here. But I do ride Western occasionally, just never in shows :]

Pic Numero Uno
- RELAX! You look really stiff in the first picture, the way your head is held and your shoulder are pulled so far back, as mentioned before. Try and be more natural.
- Keep your lower leg against your horse, looks like you're bracing on your stirrup (hence toe out and stiff position). Again, just try to be more soft and supple.
- I think your saddle would look nicer if it was a darker leather, like your reins and your horses B-E-A-U-tiful bay splotches. Not sure if it's okay with a Western saddle, but could you oil it to darken it or use some sort of leather darkener? I know they have them for English saddles in that color leather. 
- When you where a helmet, tighten your chin strap so you can feel it. It's actually dangerous when it gets that loose. 
- I feel a matching helmet slinky would make a nicer image, too. 

Pic Numero Dos
- Possibly a little butt high and sliiiiightly back at the knee (just hte teeniest weeniest bit) but it also looks like he's standing downhill a bit so it could just be that...
- He's perfectly clean except for that tail!
- Bridlepath and whiskers
- And by the way, he's freaking adorable. 

Pic Numero Tres
- I LOVE this outfit sooo much. Much much better than the red, and it goes beautifully with him. Much more complementary and less... tacky?
- Again, darker saddle would look better.
- And again, YOU'RE HORSE IS SO CUTE!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

really nice photos!!!

I didnt read any of the critiques but the only thing I notice is your toes are pointed out too far.

Other than that... LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Equina said:


> Ok, another English rider here. But I'll comment on the 2 very minor things that I noticed (both from photo #1).
> 
> It looks like you're tilting your head slightly upward. Although, you mentioned that you were just called to line up and were probably just about to look off to where you were going. But just in this one snapshot of time, it's not exactly right. We're always told that the visor of our helmets should be flat...not angled up or down at all. And yours looks angled up a tad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the critque!! very helpful!! I am not trying to say this in a mean way but since you are an english rider i COMPLETELY understand!! With my head being tilted up, western it is supposed to be above vertical! I know it is not so in english but it is an western and with the cinch, it is tucked inot the girth its just hard to tell!! I would've thought the same thing!!  and thanks i love my outfits!! and i dont know how her tail stays so clean..... ask her!! I just wash it once a week and keep it REALLY conditioned!!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

thebeastss said:


> Hmm, another engy rider here. But I do ride Western occasionally, just never in shows :]
> 
> Pic Numero Uno
> - RELAX! You look really stiff in the first picture, the way your head is held and your shoulder are pulled so far back, as mentioned before. Try and be more natural.
> ...


Ok thanks for the critique!!  Western saddles are supposed to be as light as possible, its the style right now!! I actually wish it were lighter!! But I can see where you would get that being an english rider. I realize that in this pic Imay seem a little stiff and i have tried to fix it but western is a little more stiff than english i think. I know helmets are a saftey thing but i hate wearing them! i only wear them for 4-H and Gaming and jumping. Is my red out fit really tacky?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Your red outfit is BEAUTIFUL Brandy and i would wear it!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> Your red outfit is BEAUTIFUL Brandy and i would wear it!


thanks lane!!


----------



## derbyhillsranch (Jan 26, 2008)

riding- Personally, i have my reins hand straight in front of the horn and open hand straight down at my side but thats a personal preference. Toes do need to go in though.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

derbyhillsranch said:


> riding- Personally, i have my reins hand straight in front of the horn and open hand straight down at my side but thats a personal preference. Toes do need to go in though.


horsemanship is supposed to have the arm up and this is horsemanship


----------

